# josevilla.com



## josevilla (Apr 19, 2007)

Hey All, 

Wanted to share my portfolio.. enjoy.. lots of images to post soon.. 

http://www.josevilla.com

jose villa


----------



## zendianah (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks for sharing. I love your website and photographs are awesome!!


----------



## theusher (Apr 21, 2007)

Very nice work. I'm not a huge fan of flash, but you used it  pretty unobtrusively.


----------



## Chicagophotoshop (Apr 21, 2007)

great flash site.  very professional.  :thumbup:  photography is great as well.


----------

